# Sarkozy's wife hailed as France's Princess Diana



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 27, 2008)

> *Sarkozy's wife hailed as France's Princess Diana*
> 
> By Paul Majendie
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idUSL2710028520080327

I took the Sun today and she was on the cover of this newpaper, it's impresive that british media like her


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

how many wives/mistresses does this playboy have? seriously the french messed up by not voting in royal


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 27, 2008)

if it wasnt for _Le Male_, us american NF posters wouldnt exactly understand WHY we hate the French so much


----------



## element_fighter (Mar 27, 2008)

It didn't take long for him to re-marry


----------



## Spirit (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope she won't end up the same way.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Mar 27, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> if it wasnt for _Le Male_, us american NF posters wouldnt exactly understand WHY we hate the French so much



don't pretend to speak for every american on NF


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 27, 2008)

Le Male said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idUSL2710028520080327
> 
> I took the Sun today and she was on the cover of this newpaper, it's impresive that british media like her



Of course they like her. She's hot. If she wasn't, they wouldn't give a shit about her.

British tabloids are shallow like that. They were fully prepared to fap over her nudes and trash her for being a 'trophy' wife, yet the moment Charles kissed her hand, comparisons to Lady Di were inevitable, but only so far in that she's pretty and fashionable.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 27, 2008)

element_fighter said:


> It didn't take long for him to re-marry



You don't know about the best part.
After announcing incoming wedding with this former top-model and just a few days before the ceremony, he sent a SMS to his ex-wife: "IF YOU COME BACK, I CANCEL EVERYTHING" which was leaked to the medias. That tells much about the kind of crap this man is.

Shame on you Sarkozy! You have not a fucking ounce of dignity! This is what you married with:


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 27, 2008)

The J-Man said:


> You don't know about the best part.
> After announcing incoming wedding with this former top-model and just a few days before the ceremony, he sent a SMS to his ex-wife: "IF YOU COME BACK, I CANCEL EVERYTHING" which was leaked to the medias. That tells much about the kind of crap this man is.



Well, the reporter that released this information got fired and his paper said it was a fake information.

Got his carreer crushed...


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 27, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Well, the reporter that released this information got fired and his paper said it was a fake information.
> 
> Got his carreer crushed...



It was geniune info, it's just that the President threatened the paper, and they didn't have the balls to resist, the paper director is a coward and a scumbag. No one is going to make up such a story, ex wife obviously leaked the info because she was disgusted and that's it.


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 27, 2008)

The J-Man said:


> It was geniune info, it's just that the President threatened the paper, and they didn't have the balls to resist, the paper director is a coward and a scumbag. No one is going to make up such a story, ex wife obviously leaked the info because she was disgusted and that's it.



Didn't say I thought the reporter faked it... Just reported his fate. I suspect a sacking because of Sark's influence too. He knows many people in the media, and knows how to use them.

This is Sarkoland, now. Opinion crimes may come back here. This midget doesn't handle criticism well and has a horrible temper. I wasn't surprised the reporter got fucked... But at least, he showed resistance.

Shit... still 4 years to go with that scumbag. BTW, his favorable opinions poll has fallen down since his election last year.


----------



## Outlandish (Mar 27, 2008)

Le Male said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idUSL2710028520080327
> 
> I took the Sun today and she was on the cover of this newpaper, it's impresive that british media like her



here noodes where also plastered everywhere... and they were make fun of the french presidents height lol


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 27, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> here noodes where also plastered everywhere... and they were make fun of the french presidents height lol



British people should like him. His size and awful temper make him a new Napoleon, politically wise (militarly, not so much)


----------



## Outlandish (Mar 27, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> British people should like him. His size and awful temper make him a new Napoleon, politically wise (militarly, not so much)



i bet he can't even play chess, don't insult the french god's infidel


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 27, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> i bet he can't even play chess, don't insult the french god's infidel



Indeed, comparing Sark to Nap is rude to the latter. But heh, they're both small and short-tempered.


----------



## Outlandish (Mar 27, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Indeed, comparing Sark to Nap is rude to the latter. But heh, they're both small and short-tempered.



must be his ex wife


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> if it wasnt for _Le Male_, us american NF posters wouldnt exactly understand WHY we hate the French so much



That made me laugh xDDD


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 31, 2008)

meh, she looks delightful, dont know what the hate is about. after all, in today's society looks are all that matter


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 31, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> meh, she looks delightful, dont know what the hate is about. after all, in today's society looks are all that matter



Nah, don't get the wrong end of the stick. It's her husband that is hated and mocked. She's nice and beautiful. But she just has an interested taste in men : rich + powerful + influencial. Most of her ex were real deals.


----------



## colours (Mar 31, 2008)

She is sexual.

Her husband however...


----------



## sel (Mar 31, 2008)

Sarko's ex wife had an affair left him after he begged her to come back. Who he chose to marry after being fed up with her is his own prerogative.

As for The Lady Di comparison goes? Ama summed it up pretty well, and if anything the ex wife was more of popular with the people after she snubbed the Americans on their state visit.


----------



## xpeed (Apr 1, 2008)

7th Revenant said:


> I hope she won't end up the same way.



Yeah, it'll be even more messed up if the paparazzis were British.


----------

